# Push Pads



## myxology (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey all… I didn't know if this was the right place to show these, but thought I'd share. I'm sure others have made push pads before (if that's what we call them). I was happy with how these turned out. I haven't done any real band saw or shaping work like this yet so I was kind of making it up as I went. It was also kind of a hurried up project. Anywho, enjoy.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

looks good! ya found another use for the rubber shelf liner! good job, brother!!


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Great idea, I could use a few more of those.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty cool! Hey, I had an old Jet table saw like that! Sold it this year for $400. Not bad after 23 years. lol


----------

